# licoare



## Mallarme

Ştiu ce înseamnă "licoare" adică definiţia pe care o găseşti în dicţionar dar aş vrea să ştiu ce significaţie are acest cuvânt pentru voi...

Daca aş spune: "M-am dus la profesoara mea şi mi-a dat o licoare" ce înţelegeţi că mi-a dat profesoara? un şuc? o cafea? un coca-cola? alta?

Mersi!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Ştiu ce înseamnă "licoare" adică definiţia pe care o găseşti în dicţionar dar aş vrea să ştiu ce significaţie are acest cuvânt pentru voi...
> 
> Daca aş spune: "M-am dus la profesoara mea şi mi-a dat o licoare" ce înţelegeţi că mi-a dat profesoara? un şuc? o cafea? un coca-cola? alta?
> 
> Mersi!



*Licoare *este un cuvânt cam învechit. Nu este chiar arhaism, ba dimpotrivă, este considerat chiar neologism, însă este relativ rar folosit în limba curentă. Pentru mine, deşi are mai multe sensuri, cel mai frecvent este cel de soluţie farmaceutică,* healing (treatment)* *potion*, de exemplu*. *


----------



## david_carmen

În limba vorbită, licoare poate însemna cam orice fel de băutură.
În acest sens, DEX consemnează înţelesul de băutură fină, savuroasă sau băutură îndulcită şi aromatizată.
Dar vorbitorii au dezvoltat sensul şi prin licoare se înţelege cam orice lichid de băut.
Poţi spune unui prieten care vine în vizită: "Te servesc cu o licoare?" (fără să se înţeleagă prin asta că îi propui un medicament, ci ceva de băut, îi laşi lui libertatea să aleagă ce anume)

În cazul exemplului tău "M-am dus la profesoara mea şi mi-a dat o licoare":

- licoarea poate fi orice băutură, nu poţi spune dacă e suc, cafea sau altceva. Asta înseamnă că cel care ţi-a spus asta nu pune accentul pe ce anume i-a servit/i-a dat profesoara, ci doar spune că l-a servit cu/i-a dat ceva de băut, n-are importanţă ce (înţelegând prin asta că persoana respectivă a fost musafir);

- dacă, însă, eu mă vait – să zicem – că mă doare gâtul, îi spun asta şi profesoarei mele, iar ea îmi dă o licoare bună pentru gât, atunci poţi înţelege că mi-a dat un medicament lichid, pe care îl beau ca să-mi treacă durerea de gât.


----------



## Mallarme

Foarte interesant! Mulţumesc mult amândurora!


----------



## OldAvatar

> licoarea poate fi orice băutură, nu poţi spune dacă e suc, cafea sau altceva


Totuşi. Dacă beau o bere, înseamnă că beau o licoare? Mi se pare cel puţin ciudat...


----------



## david_carmen

Dacă apare un prieten şi nu desluşeşte ce bei, nu e exclus să te întrebe: „Ce licoare mai e şi aia?”

Dar dacă bei o bere, se cheamă că bei o bere.


----------

